# New additions!!!



## Ben.M (Sep 23, 2007)

Here are some new additions i got yesturday at a entomological show  

_Creboeter sp._ Female






















Male


























R.Fusca


























Orchid mantis









































Hope u like em 8)  I never realised how beautiful orchids are  

Ben.M

P.s an ID on the creboeter sp. would really be helpful


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 23, 2007)

Yes they are beautiful, pictures never could do them justice, could they!


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 23, 2007)

Very nice! (Again)


----------



## lynnu (Sep 23, 2007)

bravo, is very nice!


----------



## Ben.M (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanx for ur comments everyone  



> pictures never could do them justice


Ur dam right  8)


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Sep 23, 2007)

Beautiful indeed, Congratulations!


----------



## Minicuk (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi,

nice !!!

Just a question...it's Creoboeter or Creobroter ???

In France we said Creobroter.

Bye


----------



## Ben.M (Sep 24, 2007)

It is _Creoboeter_


----------



## Minicuk (Sep 25, 2007)

I don't see the différence...


----------



## Christian (Sep 25, 2007)

"Creoboeter" doesn't exist. The right spelling is _Creobroter_. With 3 *R*s.

Regards,

Christian


----------



## Ben.M (Sep 25, 2007)

Learn something new everyday


----------

